
Sonar scans show that Baltic sea'UFO' may actually be a secret Nazi super-weapon - evo_9
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2172503/Sonar-scans-UFO-Baltic-sea-actually-secret-Nazi-super-weapon-lost-World-War-II.html
======
Zenst
I prefered it when this was caled the Millinium Falcon a year ago.

I do have my doubts about this for many reasons.

1) Radar was in it's early days during the war and Hitler during his the war
will be over in a year approach - canned alot of great research projects,
radar being one of them - setting research back two years. This meant the
Allies were ahead on radar and even they did not have radar on submarines from
what I'm aware of.

2) This is the north sea, a area which was the wrong side of the UK with
regards to action, not even in the channel area, so for some super duper
secret weapon I'd have to raise more doubts on that point alone.

3) If it was a UFO or indeed some misplaced Nazi tech then there would be
military people investigating it, this is not so and if they don't think it is
then there is not even the remotest chance with all due respect.

Still fun and harmless article and I'm sure it will get dragged on for more
years or until they need more funding, whichever comes sooner.

